# Macro error bei ebuilds

## William

Hallo allemiteinander,

hab gar nicht gewusst, dass es mittlerweile ein deutsches Gentoo Forum gibt. Find ich auf jeden Fall ausgesprochen gut, war längst überfällig.

Weiter unten seht ihre den Versuch console-tools zu emergen. Leider bricht es mit einem komischen duplicated macro error ab. Ich vermute mal es hat was mit dem gnu m4 zu tun. Hab von dem Teil aber keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt. Da wegen diesem Error mittlerweile ziemlich viele Builds nicht mehr gehen, wäre ich sehr dankbar über eventuelle Hilfe.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Ach so noch was, funktionieren bei auch die aspell-de und ispell-de builds auch nicht??

mfg

Florian

Calculating dependencies   \>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking console-tools-0.2.3.tar.gz

patching file Makefile.am

patching file Makefile.in

patching file compat/Makefile.in

patching file configure

patching file configure.in

patching file contrib/Makefile.in

patching file fontfiletools/Makefile.in

patching file include/Makefile.in

patching file include/lct/Makefile.in

patching file kbdtools/Makefile.in

patching file lib/Makefile.in

patching file screenfonttools/Makefile.in

patching file vttools/Makefile.in

patching file po/Makefile.in.in

aclocal: /usr/share/aclocal/dvdnav.m4: 29: duplicated macro `AM_PATH_DVDNAV'

aclocal: /usr/share/aclocal/xine.m4: 29: duplicated macro `AM_PATH_XINE'

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line -85, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

   ...done!

>>> emerge sys-apps/console-tools-0.2.3-r4 to /

>>> md5 ;-) console-tools-0.2.3.tar.gz

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-apps/console-tools/console-tools-0.2.3-r4.ebuild .

----------

